
Ask HN: Do you ever feel trapped by the ideas of books/people you learn from? - whitepoplar
The older I get, the more it seems my own thoughts are replicas of others&#x27; thoughts rather than my own, taken from books or otherwise. I find it difficult to think independently and I&#x27;m very self-conscious of it. Do any others here share this concern, and if so, what&#x27;s the best way to fix it? Thanks!
======
itwy
How old are you?

